# Adding Liquids to MP



## ikindred (Jun 30, 2009)

Okay, so I posted a pic and recipe for a Cucumber Avocado soap with Honey and Oatmeal and one of my replies mentioned that I should not add more than 1 tbsp of liquids to MP because it alters the lather.  The soap seemed to lather well but is there a "rule" for adding liquids?  Just curious because I want to make sure that I don't do anything that would cause my future soaps not to lather.


----------



## carebear (Jun 30, 2009)

the "rule" is 1T of additives for your soap, be it liquid, oil, or whatever.  but it's just a guideline = nothing is carved in stone!


----------



## ikindred (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for this information, I will remember this for my next batch.  I was told not to use more than 1 tbsp per pound...or maybe I was misreading this.


----------



## carebear (Jun 30, 2009)

as I said, it's the standard "rule" - but don't let that stop you from trying things.


----------



## bbkimberly (Sep 8, 2009)

I tend to add much more than recommended and still has a lather.

This is how lush ends up with the 'buttercream' soaps they sell that has little lather- all the extras they throw in there. You just end up with a less lathering soap that smells delish!


----------

